# Haven't been on in ages.



## caliherp (Aug 21, 2015)

How many of you O.G members are still active, or at least checking in every once in a while?


----------



## arevenant (Aug 21, 2015)

Despite the profile details, been on for over ten years now...


----------



## Snowman (Aug 21, 2015)

Got a snazzy new title under my name when my account was destroyed


----------



## thals (Aug 21, 2015)

Have been here since '04, still checking in every now and then. My profile has been wiped twice since the site has been fixed. No snazzy title for me  haha


----------



## caliherp (Sep 3, 2015)

Snowman said:


> Got a snazzy new title under my name when my account was destroyed


 Big shot over here. There is only one problem. Your likes to post ratio is seriously lacking.(I'm sure you remember that debate)

- - - Updated - - -

I'm surprised my account was unscaved. The point of this post was to see what old timers were still active. Although I have been inactive for a considerable amount of time I still have love for the forums and its members. I have learned an invaluable amount of info from this forum and I hope to see it restored to its former glory. There was an incredible amount of highly knowledgable keepers who were active posters and I would love to inherit more of there knowledge.


----------



## Kurto (Sep 3, 2015)

Coming up on 10 yrs of APS. I havent been on for some time. I just tried to search for some of my threads... err search... she dont work. :?


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 4, 2015)

Used to come on several times a day until the website didn't work for around two months.... Kind of got out of the habit because any time I tried it didn't work. Just been checking in every now and then, just need to get back into the habit

- - - Updated - - -



Snowman said:


> Got a snazzy new title under my name when my account was destroyed


You the snowman that started those Lego ideas? lol






Unfortunatly I ran out of Lego and it's actually rather expensive...


----------



## BredliFreak (Sep 4, 2015)

While I haven't been missing for 10 years, I haven't posted in a while!
Jealous of that title though...

Bredli


----------



## J-A-X (Sep 4, 2015)

princessparrot said:


> You the snowman that started those Lego ideas? lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey [MENTION=41780]Snowman[/MENTION], you're famous LOL


----------



## Klaery (Sep 10, 2015)

Check in from time to time. Very rarely post.


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm just glad it's back. It's been too quiet without it.


----------



## Stuart (Sep 11, 2015)

pinefamily said:


> I'm just glad it's back. It's been too quiet without it.



The good news is that we are slowly been increasing our visitor and member views since we have come back online too. Between August 10th and Sep 10th we have gone up an average 150 visitors per day (Not logged in) and 25 members per day. 

So from me again, thanks for your support. Hopefully we can increase those figures as we get going again. 

Stu


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 11, 2015)

And maybe the trouble makers will stay away on their FB groups this time.


----------



## eipper (Sep 12, 2015)

I am here still- snazzy title and all!


----------



## vampstorso (Sep 12, 2015)

I check in though rarely post, 
Nice to see the old names back, does increase my interest in visiting more!


----------



## olivehydra (Sep 14, 2015)

Still looking from afar, not sure if I've lost or gained a new title.....This post will tell I suppose


----------

